

How do I prevent people from cloning my Numbrosia puzzle? - amichail

Are there any IP protections that might apply?<p>http://apps.facebook.com/numbrosia/
======
tlrobinson
Nice thinly veiled attempt at spam, though I admit I like the game:

1) Why is it a Facebook app? I feel like people are making things into
Facebook apps for the sake of making Facebook apps, even when there's really
no good reason to.

2) You _really_ need to make it ajaxy, there's no reason to force a reload of
the page every move.

~~~
amichail
1) because I think I will get more users that way

2) yes I agree

